# Lost in translation....:)



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is funny, talk about lost in translation.

http://www.rahoi.com/2006/03/may-i-take-your-order.php


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Oh Man!
Where is this place?
I'm ROFL & PIMS:lol:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, gotta do it ROTFLMAO!!!!!!

The fig braises the lean meat is my favorite.

You have made my morning, I can now laugh throughout the day. And when people ask, I'll just say "Cheftalk, lost in translation..."


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG!!:lol:

I think my favorites are the pig livings bowel (a living bowel? something still alive in the bowel? quite an exciting dish, I think), carbon burns black bowel, juice of steams the fish mouth, and big bowl fresh immerse miscellaneous germ

Check Please!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I was hungry just a minute ago!!!! :smiles:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I sent the link to a friend who's living in Shanghai. I'm sure she's seen some hilarious signs too, and I'm hoping she'll share!

Take a look at www.engrish.com for similar fun.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Definitely puts a whole new spin on menu creation doesn't it. Boy glad I ate before I read......Don't have a weak stomach but some of that stuff was down right cruel to say the least.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

My Geography class students want to go on a field trip now - - they want to try the Cowboy Leg (keep in mind that at least half of these kids ride in rodeos!) and Cowboy Pick. They really related to the Rurality Salad! 
I used to refer to this place as the Moronosphere, but I'm leaning toward the State of Rurality now! Although . . . it often is the Moronosphere! Maybe the Moronosphere of Rurality would work.
:roll:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's worth noting that the discussion posts afterward are well worth reading. A professor of Chinese studies explains how some of the items were mistranslated. Many of these hilarious menu translations are the result of assumptions about language and, in some cases, the reliability of the the dictionary used to translate colloquial English from Chinese.

A similar thing to me happened when a young Frenchwoman, the daughter of a friend, came to spend the summer with me while she honed her business English in a local bank. One night I was making caesar salad. All the ingredients were set out on the counter: lemon, parmesan, olive oil, etc. As I busied myself cleaning the romaine lettuce she asked me if she could rape the cheese. I exploded with a hearty laugh, then immediately got it: *râper* means "to grate or rasp". She simply Anglicized the French word, not knowing the English one, and went with it. I've done the same in France, learning early that 'garbage' pronounced in the French manner is not a word.

We should all be able to laugh at ourselves!


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi,

that is a nice one, it remember me, when i arrived the first day in Japan. But read the following, i cam across when reading a cook book by a famous author.

About translations:

The reason for choosing this subject is that today more people dabbling in the culinary arts do not respect the basic principles taught by the forefathers of the past in terms of what they have contributed through the centuries thru their culinary work experience and writings. There are thousands of culinary books written today with many authors not familiar with the true way of cooking anymore. Authors would try to add his own version or add a little twist so he won't look as if he's just copying from another author, but in the process commits a lot of mistakes. The internet is full of culinary arts tidbits and even television offers you both good and bad culinary shows. Oftentimes, culinary enthusiasts believe everything they read from mediocre books and the internet or see on tv as they themselves don't really know the "basics". 

The sad thing is that today many chefs are not even aware nor even appreciate the origins of culinary arts and its great history. Some may have gone through a quick 3 - month or one year program, where there was maybe no time to teach these subjects or rather the teachers who developed the program did not know themselves about it. They truly believe that after the course they can be called "chefs" armed with foreign diplomas from popular culinary schools, a handful of recipes and a little hands-on experience in the kitchen. They do not realize that the title "Chef" has to be earned. Before the title is earned, one has to go through being an Apprentice, then a Cook, a Chef de Partie in various kitchen sections, and eventually a Sous Chef before he can even earn the most coveted title of Executive Chef or even the Master Chef.

The title Master Chef has historically great value in Europe. It is conferred on those rare breed of individuals who have honed their skills through years of hard work. They have more or less fried more than 1,000 eggs, went back to school to study for a diploma in higher education to become a true "Master Chef" and have gone on to educate and train the next generation of apprentices. 

Georges Auguste Escoffier (1847 - 1935), one of the greatest men in the culinary world, was not called the "King of Chefs" for nothing. He is one who truly deserves the title as he mentored some of the world's finest Master Chefs. His book, _Le Guide Culinaire_ first published at the start of the 20th century_,_ is an amazing compendium of hundreds or recipes and sets clear guidelines on culinary methods and techniques. Still published today, it has been translated from French into different languages and has been used by chefs all over the world.

A great book such as _Le Guide Culinaire _together with other culinary masterpieces_,_ though can be lost in translation. Misinterpretation during the translation process is a reality often resulting into misinformation. Correct spelling is as important as getting the right information. Too often, culinary book writers and cookbook authors pick up the wrong information also from other authors who published articles which are not based on traditional and historical teachings.

In my opinion, there are professional books and other books which I classify as follows: 

True professional books: 
Recipe work and spelling is correct. The author has a good educational background and professional experience with an impressive resume to show through years of experience in good hotels. The author had genuine love for the industry and respect for history and especially the young chefs reading his book.


Half professional books: 
Recipes somehow work and spelling is mediocre. There are a lot of own creations to make it sound more impressive. Authors usually attended short courses in the culinary arts without an intense focus on the principles of cooking. Industry experience is limited, maybe not even in a 4 or 5-star hotel. Author publishes a lot of recipes to make the book impressive. These recipes are usually their own but do not follow the traditional methods. There is a question of whether these authors can call themselves chefs or master chefs as they often do. (This type of author and book will be discussed later in the article).

Non - professional books: 
Professional terms and methods are copied and somehow modified to avoid being accused of plagiarism. Recipes somehow work and given a semblance of being done by a professional as measurement of ingredients are given in cups, teaspoons, pieces, some, not too much etc. 

Vladimir Durussel, a former Executive Chef and Master Chef, did some great research in his small book, "Etude, Rédation et Planifacation des Menus (menu study, writing and planning). 

I will just take one word out of the hundreds of words in his book, where he explained the proper spelling and origin of culinary terminologies. One has to understand that a lot of culinary preparations are more than 200 years old, as new dishes were created depending on the appearance of new ingredients in the market which date as far back as the Roman Empire. 

Master Chef Durussel researched: 

How to spell Châteaubriant or Chauteaubriand, well they sound the same, but the spelling is different and therefore the two words have a different meaning. 

From his book written in French:

The castle of this French aristocrat family gave the name to the town of "Châteaubriant."

However it is recommended to write "Chauteaubriand," (without the "accent circonflexe" on the letter "a" and the letter "d") the name of the famous writer, as there is a greater probability, that the culinary preparation was named to honor "Chauteaubriand."

There is actually a legend about "Chauteaubriand," told to me by my theoretical culinary arts teacher, Master Chef Frieder Ballmer in 1978: that when "Chauteaubriand" performed he never asked for money. He simply requested a double cut of meat. Well that is about what a "Chauteaubriand" is with the 400 grams of beef tenderloin in one serving. 

What motivated me to write about culinary history was triggered by one of my students in ISCAHM. Our topic was menu planning, menu composition and menu writing and she brought a book written by a "know chef". I was saddened, to see a lot of misspelled culinary terms and wrongly explained terminologies in a book that was written in English at that!

Culinary enthusiasts and young students, who don't speak a word of French or Italian would believe everything he has written down, mistakes and all. Those who understand the terminologies would on the other hand simply shake their heads and be saddened that such a book ever existed. 

Here are just some of the misspelled terms in the book:


 
Wrong Spelling Correct Spelling

Ossobuco *a la M*ilanese Osso buco (Italian dictionary spelling)
Osso buco (Vladimir Durussel's book) 

I was not really sure if the writer wanted to speak French or Italian, when he spelled out the name of the dish. In Europe, where I come from, we do not mix up languages, as you do here in the Philippines, to speak half tagalong and half English, or *Taglish* as you call it. We speak the language of a country as it is spoken in that country, respect the spelling and when in doubt, consult a professional book or a dictionary. 

The term ossobuco is written in the Italian dictionary as "osso buco". In French it is spelled as _osso buco_ like in the Italian dictionary.
The term "a la" actually written as "à la" in French is a preposition and in Italian there are several forms of prepositions too like in French as they are languages of Latin root.
The term Milanese (Italian) should not start with a capital letter like in French (milanaise), as we don't refer to the people of Milan. We only refer to the culinary preparation.
Just to point out the confusion the author created with the prepositions for "milanese" in his book:

Ossobuco *a la* Milanese 
Authors name + Risotto *alla* Milanese
Escallopes de Porc a la Milanaise

Risotto milanese 

It is not right that the author ads his name to the term "milanese", as he did not create the preparation and therefore should be more respectful to this historical rice dish and its preparation. If in case he changed the ingredients, then he should call it differently, like "Master Chef Paul's rabbit risotto". 

Escalopes de porc à la milanaise (right spelling)

Entrecote a la Bordelaise - Entrecôte à la bordelaise

Supremes de Volaille Panes Farcie avec du Chevre ….(no comment absolutely wrong)
Salade Nicoise - Salade ni*ç*oise 
Pommes de terre Duchesse - Pommes duchesse 
Pilau - Riz pilaf 
Spatzle - Spätzli / Spaetzli / Knöpfli (Swiss)
Spätzle / Spaetzle (German) 
 Creme Bruleé Crème brulée


----------

